# Not happy with Bachmann.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Go here http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/view/topic/postid/101803/forumid/35/Default.aspx#101803 if you want read why.


----------



## Wendell Hanks (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony -

Considering your long-time history in the hobby, have you ever had any inquiry or comment by Bachmann management or employees as to the significance of your well-documented observations on their lack of quality control?

I think readers will agree your reputation is very positive and contributions helpful --- certainly this image is not a secret to Bachmann. I would think Bachmann would offer you and any others the courtesy of at least inquiry if not a positive statement of apology.

Meanwhile, we can read of reported successful and prompt problem-solving sessions between readers of this site and Bachmann employees.
Tossed into the mix, those positive comments remain isolated and unexplained events.

IS there an HR department at Bachmann? If so, what image are they managing?

My axiom is: If you are not managing the customers's decision points you have mediocrity.

Any further comment welcome.

Thanks for your report.

Wendell


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

And, since they send out early samples to specific manufacturers for fitting of components (or so several have said), why not to him?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's try and keep comments in the already-long thread linked in the first post. No point in having two threads on the same issue.


----------

